# Picture Testing



## Noel (5 May 2004)




----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Test 2


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)




----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Have tried Pbase (thanks Adam) and from where I'm sitting can see all three images. Number 2 is the size to use.
Can others see the pictures?

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Alf (5 May 2004)

Noely":1h1oamfs said:


> Can others see the pictures?


Only after I'd viewed them via the url; subsequently they show up just fine. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (5 May 2004)

Noely,

I can't see your images either, but can if I paste the URL directly into my web browser. There something slightly wrong about the URL's you are using to link to your images. I've been into pbase.com and had a look at your gallery and the first thing that strikes me as odd, is that I can't see any galleries at all in your section.

In mine, I have galleries like "WW", "Workshop" and "dust extration" etc.

Then, I upload photos into each of those sections.

Clicking on each image within them, should bring them up as completly unique image number e.g.


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039
```

Now if you want to pass a link to the entire directory that the image is in, you need the actual URL of the direction e.g.


```
http://www.pbase.com/asleitch/ww
```

This is what you give people to let them see you albums.

If you try and direct link to an image using this (e.g. to add a picture within uk_workshop)


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039
```
 - it doesn't work - you need to add a .jpg to the image on it's own. The link will however let people see it if they add it to their web browser.

e.g.


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039.jpg
```

Now pbase is nice, 'cos it creates small, medium, large and holds the original image provided the original was sufficiently hhigh resolution. This is great for this site, as you can link to larger images, having let pbase.com do the work for you - creating the smaller files. To access the different sizes - they are listed as below


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039/original.jpg
```


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039/large.jpg
```


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039/medium.jpg
```


```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039/small.jpg
```

To get the individual files, I normally click on "edit this gallery" - then the page it takes you allows you to scrolll down and select either small, medium or large - when posting some of my long linkes, I manually change medium /large/small as it's quicker than going back just to get a different URL.


Comparing your URL to mine shows that you haven't got something quite right.... Yours....

```
http://image.pbase.com/u44/noel157/small/28649499.IMG_0012.jpg
```
Mine....

```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28442039.jpg
```

The only reason I can think your URL is different is if you haven't created any directories, and all your images are still in you "inbox". I never use that function - I always create a directory and then upload into there. Don't forget for multiple images, if you zip them up - I create a a file called upload.zip normally, and then upload it as for an image - then pbase.com does an unzip at it's end.

If you are still struggling - send me a personal message - with your phone number, and I'll ring you and talk you through.

Adam


----------



## Adam (5 May 2004)

Further investigations, whereever you have managed to uplad them to (probably your inbox) is a protected area within PBASE and direct linking is not allowed - you need to move them into a directory - and make sure it's public - otherwise we can't see them!







```
http://www.pbase.com/image/28649499.jpg
```

Is what I think you are aiming for (however as you can see above - it ain't letting us see it!). Try creating some directories. The reason you can see them and we can;t is probably 'cos your PC has access to that directory because you are logged in. Once you've created a directory - you don't need to re-upload them - you can just copy them out of your inbox.


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

Just had a look at PBase's terms & conditions:



> Direct image linking is only available to paid subscribers



Bit of a recurring theme here...  

NeilCFD


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

Sorry Adam, our replies crossed over there!

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (5 May 2004)

Ahh, I'm a definate paid-up-subscriber - for all the reasons mentioned already. You could email them to me, and I'll host them (for a while at least!) or you could keep searching. I think your ISP is the best bet for truly free webspace - everyone else seems to have a catch.


Adam


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Thanks Adam, obviously a bit more work to do.
Neil, I think for $23 / £12.80 per year it's well worth it. As you rightly surmise, no such thing as a free lunch....
After all this fathing about I better start posting some interesting pictures....

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

I think you're right, Adam - either using your ISP or taking out a paid subscription to pbase is the way to go.

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (5 May 2004)

I found it the best priced for my needs. It creates all the different sizes - that saves me time processing and resizing. It's never gone down for as long as I can remember. Each piccy gets a unique link to direct link to. You keep your copyright unlike most other sites, you buy credits - so get 100MB for 12 months, or 1200MB for 1 month - that means you never hit any fixed limits. (And I have had over 500MB on ocasions after photographing a couple of weddings in quick succession). It's easy to upload with the .zip facility, and cheap. 

Adam

If you want to have some pictures hosted temporarily, them PM me, and I'll give you my email address - email them, and I'll host them for a while.


----------



## CYC (5 May 2004)

Noely, can you create one of those free Eircom account. You know Eircom, the irish rip off company!!
Well it's free to create an account and you can have a webspace with up to 10Mb.
This is what I use and direct linking works fine. The only thing is I wonder if it would work in the North.

I know, yet another ISP (internet service provider) but it's really not working for you is it :wink:


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

The only problem I see with that is that you will have to dial up with Eircom in order to upload to your website - they won't let you if you are connected via another ISP  

Noely, I'm not sure what the deal is with Virgin re: webspace, but it could be worth a look.

NeilCFD


----------



## CYC (5 May 2004)

Yes of course  damn this border :x


----------



## Adam (5 May 2004)

Alternatively, it is free here on UK_Workshop. It's just a bit complicated. It does work however. (see below photo for more details)

E.g.






Having uploaded an image (and you have to register first - from scratch), you wait for Charley to approve it (day or two, and PM him to remind him!) ...then....

you open some image tags like this


```
[img][/img]
```

And insert into it:


```
[img]https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/gallery[/img]
```

Then, you go and look at your image.... and if you are using internet exporer - you got to "view source". This brings up a text file like below (bottom of post)....

(Looking through this, the key bit to find is this: "data/media/8/DSCN1561.jpg"

This is made a lot simpler if you use a filename you recognise "DSCN1561.jpg" - is something I'd recognise this as from my camera, but it might help to save things as NOELY1.jpg or similar....

And you finally add this to the code above to make 


```
[img]https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/gallery/data/media/8/DSCN1561.jpg[/img]
```

Which gives the image above. You have to ignore everything before the "data/media/8/DSCN1561.jpg" - and make sure you get a "/" between the "https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/gallery" and the rest of it.

In the source, the /data bit comes from a line which in total looks like: 

```
<img src="./data/media/8/DSCN1561.jpg" border="1" alt="Scheppach TS2500" width="1024" height="768" /><br />
 <br />
```

You have to make sure you don't pick up the thumbnail by mistake - which would look like:


```
</data/thumbnails/8/DSCN1561.jpg
```

Hope that helps...
:shock: :?  
Adam




> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
> <html dir="ltr">
> <head>
> <title>UKW Gallery</title>
> ...


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Nice try CYC but Neil is correct, the dial up number wouldn't work from the North and using my ISP would not work with Eircom etc.
Have looked at Virgin freespace, only 10MB and although I've got a Freespace page the address Virgin gave me doesn't work, even when I've cut and pasted!
Going to stick with Pbase, at least for the near future.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## SimonA (14 May 2004)




----------



## SimonA (14 May 2004)




----------



## Adam (14 May 2004)

Simon, 

The reason your picture didn't work, was you were using the URL when you were looking at it on Chris's site. When there, you need to right click, whilst the mouse is over the picture - and click display proprties or seomthing similar - and you get this URL


```
http://www.chrisknight.info/gallery/albums/Woodwork/DSCF0016.jpg
```

The one you were trying is slightly different


```
http://www.chrisknight.info/gallery/Woodwork/DSCF0016
```

The picture is there!


----------



## SimonA (14 May 2004)

Cheers for that fella......nothings ever simple is it!!

Computers....Ha!!

SImonA


----------

